# محاضرات في تصميم الكمرات المتقاطعة paneled beams



## anass81 (30 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم

منقول 

هذه مجموعة من المحاضرات من جامعة مصرية, عن تصميم ال paneled beams 

والمصطلح المستخدم في سوريا هو الجوائز المتصالبة

وهذه المجموعة الاولى , بالمرفقات


----------



## anass81 (30 مارس 2009)

وهذه المجموعة الثانية

وهذا رابط لاخر ملف

http://www.4shared.com/file/95737557/3e276725/paneled_beams_systems.html

وهذا رابط لموضوع سابق تم بحث هذا الموضوع فيه

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=109489

ارجو ان تكون فيها الفائدة

"وفوق كل ذي علم عليم"


----------



## Abo Fares (30 مارس 2009)

"اللهم اغفر له ولوالديه ما تقدم من ذنبهم وما تأخر...
وقهم عذاب* النار* وعذاب *القبر*...
وأدخلهم الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة"


----------



## Abo Fares (30 مارس 2009)

مشكور أنس بيك، بارك الله فيك.. 

بس ليش التسليح المشار إليه بهي الصورة مقلوب؟؟  ، أعتقد أن عكس التسليح هو في الرسم فقط، أحببت توضيح هذه النقطة حتى لا يتبادر لذهن البعض بأن التسليح العلوي هو المستمر، والسفلي عند المساند فقط.. 









بالمناسبة، هذا النوع من البلاطات تمت الإشارة له سريعاً في الكود العربي السوري، وذلك في الفقرة التالية:


----------



## eng abdallah (30 مارس 2009)

"اللهم اغفر له ولوالديه ما تقدم من ذنبهم وما تأخر...
وقهم عذاب* النار* وعذاب *القبر*...
وأدخلهم الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة"


----------



## Ayman (30 مارس 2009)

*السلام عليكم ..
جزاك الله خيرا ..لكن
هذه محاضرات "جامعة القاهرة " المميزة جدا  و ليس عين شمس "المميزة " فقط
بارك الله بك و غفر لوالديك*

أخي ابو الحلول..الورقة هيا اللي مقلوبة  لكن الرسمة صح


----------



## anass81 (30 مارس 2009)

ayman قال:


> *السلام عليكم ..
> جزاك الله خيرا ..لكن
> هذه محاضرات "جامعة القاهرة " المميزة جدا  و ليس عين شمس "المميزة " فقط
> بارك الله بك و غفر لوالديك*
> ...



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيرا على التنبيه اخي الكريم ايمن , وتم تعديل المشاركة الاولى 

وتقبل تحياتي


----------



## mohy_y2003 (30 مارس 2009)

الاخ العزيز م ابو الحلول / السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

التسليح مظبوط والصورة هي اللي مقلوبه - لان المفروض نقف في اقصي يمين اسفل اللوحه ( عند جدول بياناتت المشروع ) وننظر الي اتجاه الرسومات - وعلي اساس هذا الوضع يكون التسليح السفلي اسفل والتسليح العلوي اعلي - ومايؤكد كلامي هو العنوان الموجود اعلي اللوحه المرفقه و الموجود في المربع الاسود 

يعني انت اللي قلبت اللوحه يا هندسه ههههههههههههههه






وتقبل تحياتي 

م محيي الدين محمـــــــــــــــد


----------



## شاهد بدر (30 مارس 2009)

"اللهم اغفر له ولوالديه ما تقدم من ذنبهم وما تأخر...
وقهم عذاب* النار* وعذاب *القبر*...
وأدخلهم الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة"


----------



## Abo Fares (30 مارس 2009)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> الاخ العزيز م ابو الحلول / السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> التسليح مظبوط والصورة هي اللي مقلوبه - لان المفروض نقف في اقصي يمين اسفل اللوحه ( عند جدول بياناتت المشروع ) وننظر الي اتجاه الرسومات - وعلي اساس هذا الوضع يكون التسليح السفلي اسفل والتسليح العلوي اعلي - ومايؤكد كلامي هو العنوان الموجود اعلي اللوحه المرفقه و الموجود في المربع الاسود
> 
> ...


 
آآآآآآآآآه أنا ما شفت الكتابة :10: ، اعتقدت أن الرسمة هي كذلك (like portrait, not landscape) 

1 - 0 :80:​


----------



## شاهد بدر (30 مارس 2009)

ممكن تفيدنا اخي الكريم انت والمهندسين اصحاب الخبرة بخبراتكم
نحن مهندسون جدد ونحتاج الى مساعدة من الموقع الرائع في 
تحسين التصميم لدينا
اقترحت انا ومجموعة من الزملاء سابقا ان يتم عمل دورات تصميمية
لا نريد اسلوب التصميم اليدوي المانيول او المعادلات التي درسناها في الجامعة
نريد الخطوات الاولى التي يقوم بها المهندس منذ لحظة استلام الرسومات من المعماري 
كيف يفكر بالسيستم المتبع من توزيع الاعمدة والكمرات ونوع الاسقف
اعمال تسبق استخدام البرامج
وكيف نحدد القواعد والدرج 
اساسيات لكل مهندس
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## شاهد بدر (30 مارس 2009)

الله يجزيك الخير على الملفات الرائعة


----------



## م.طاهر (30 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (30 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم اللهم اغفر لنا ولوالدينا ما تقدم من ذنب وما تأخر وقنا وإياهم عذاب القبر وعذاب النار وإدخلنا وإياهم الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين .


----------



## eccnw (30 مارس 2009)

جزا الله كل خير من أضاف ومن عدل


----------



## أبو نادر (30 مارس 2009)

"اللهم اغفر له ولوالديه ما تقدم من ذنبهم وما تأخر...
وقهم عذاب النار وعذاب القبر...
وأدخلهم الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة"


----------



## abdullah1341 (31 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## احمد الفاروقى (14 أبريل 2009)

يا جماعه اقرارا للحق هذه ليست محاضرات جامعة القاهره خالص هذا اول اصدار من ورق دروس المهندس ياسر الليثى هو مهندس متخرج من هندسة عين شمس وكان الرابع على الدفعه ومتعينش معيد علشان كوسة عائلة الدخاخنى فاشتغل معيد خرسانة دروس خصوصية ودى اول اصداراته عام 98 وطبعا دلوقتى ياسر الليثى مبقتش اسمع اراضيه فين فياريت الى يعرفلنا هو فين يخبرنا لانه من الخبرات النادرة جدا فى علم الخرسانه وخاصة انه اول من فك شفرات الكتب الصعبه للدخاخنى الكبير مثل كتاب هولز وغيره وعينى عليك بارده يا عم ياسر كنت راكب عيون من تانى سنة دروس يا ترى دلوقتى جاب طياره خاصه ولا ايه


----------



## anass81 (14 أبريل 2009)

ayman قال:


> *السلام عليكم ..
> جزاك الله خيرا ..لكن
> هذه محاضرات "جامعة القاهرة " المميزة جدا  و ليس عين شمس "المميزة " فقط
> بارك الله بك و غفر لوالديك*
> ...





احمد الفاروقى قال:


> يا جماعه اقرارا للحق هذه ليست محاضرات جامعة القاهره خالص هذا اول اصدار من ورق دروس المهندس ياسر الليثى هو مهندس متخرج من هندسة عين شمس وكان الرابع على الدفعه ومتعينش معيد علشان كوسة عائلة الدخاخنى فاشتغل معيد خرسانة دروس خصوصية ودى اول اصداراته عام 98 وطبعا دلوقتى ياسر الليثى مبقتش اسمع اراضيه فين فياريت الى يعرفلنا هو فين يخبرنا لانه من الخبرات النادرة جدا فى علم الخرسانه وخاصة انه اول من فك شفرات الكتب الصعبه للدخاخنى الكبير مثل كتاب هولز وغيره وعينى عليك بارده يا عم ياسر كنت راكب عيون من تانى سنة دروس يا ترى دلوقتى جاب طياره خاصه ولا ايه



يعني صراحة , انا احترت بين اخوانا من مصر الحبيبة

وعلى العموم , جزى الله خيرا من قام بهذا الشرح , ووفقه اينما كان , وجعل عمله في ميزان حسناته


----------



## صالح سالم أحميدة (14 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
"اللهم اغفر له ولوالديه ما تقدم من ذنبهم وما تأخر...
وقهم عذاب* النار* وعذاب *القبر*...
وأدخلهم الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة"
م/ صالح بالشويخ


----------



## koftaaaa (18 أبريل 2009)

اين الملف للكورس كلة
لو سمحت عايز الملف كلة عشان اطبعة
احمد على


----------



## anass81 (18 أبريل 2009)

koftaaaa قال:


> اين الملف للكورس كلة
> لو سمحت عايز الملف كلة عشان اطبعة
> احمد على



السلام عليكم

اخي الكريم احمد , المحاضرات عبارة عن 5 ملفات موجودة في اول مشاركتين , فقط اضغط على الملفات بالمرفقات وسوف تستطيع تحميلها باذن الله


----------



## koftaaaa (18 أبريل 2009)

لو سمحت انا عايز كمالة الورق الخاص بالخرسانة part 2 &3 عشان انا مش من القاهرة ممكن


----------



## anass81 (18 أبريل 2009)

koftaaaa قال:


> لو سمحت انا عايز كمالة الورق الخاص بالخرسانة part 2 &3 عشان انا مش من القاهرة ممكن



السلام عليكم

صراحة , وانا كمان ماني من القاهرة , والملفات التي رفعتها هي كل ما لدي من محاضرات , اذا كنت مضطرا لهذا الورق, بامكانك ان تضع طلبك في موضوع مستقل , وان شاء الله اخواننا من مصر سوف يساعدونك اذا كان لديهم هذه المحاضرات

عسى ان اكون قد افدتك


----------



## koftaaaa (18 أبريل 2009)

انا لو سمحت عايز الورق كلة الخاص للمهندس ياسر.......عشان اطبعة بس ضرورى جدا.....بس انا مش عايز اكتب الايميل عشان دو ممنوع فى المنتدى....


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (18 أبريل 2009)

"اللهم اغفر له ولوالديه ما تقدم من ذنبهم وما تأخر...
وقهم عذاب* النار* وعذاب *القبر*...
وأدخلهم الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة"


----------



## محمد دهشورى (18 أبريل 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
بالنسبة للمحاضرات فهى فعلا راااااااائعه 
والرسمه هى التى مقلوبه والتسليح مظبوط كما وضح الزميل
ونرجو رفع محاظرات التغطيات ايضا ويكون لك جزيل الشكر حتى يتم النفع
والرجاااااااااااء الاخر ان يتم عمل دورة تصميميه كما قال الزملاء من قبل المهندسين اصحاب الخبرات 
عن كيفية التصميم واختيار النظائم الانشائى
هذا رجاء لكل زوى الخبرة من مهندسى منتديانتا الجميل
وبارك الله فى كل من ينفع اخوانه 
مهندس جديد
محمد الدهشورى


----------



## rwmam (18 أبريل 2009)

"اللهم اغفر له ولوالديه ما تقدم من ذنبهم وما تأخر...
وقهم عذاب* النار* وعذاب *القبر*..."اللهم اغفر له ولوالديه ما تقدم من ذنبهم وما تأخر...
وقهم عذاب* النار* وعذاب *القبر*...
وأدخلهم الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة"

وأدخلهم الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة"


----------



## eng.walee (18 أبريل 2009)

اي يا عم يا بشمهندس انس انت بجد بيرفكت


----------



## mohy_y2003 (18 أبريل 2009)

anass81 قال:


> يعني صراحة , انا احترت بين اخوانا من مصر الحبيبة
> 
> وعلى العموم , جزى الله خيرا من قام بهذا الشرح , ووفقه اينما كان , وجعل عمله في ميزان حسناته


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

لا تحتار ولا حاجه يا اخ انس ,,,,,,,, انا معلوماتي ان الكورسات دي من جامعة عين شمس فعلا واعتقد انت قلت كده في الاول - والمهم هو الفائده التي تعود علينا من هذه المحاضرات - وجزا الله الجميع خيراً


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (18 أبريل 2009)

اخي انس 
المحاضرات فعلا تبع جامعه عين شمس
انا بشتغل منها بقالي 4 سنين 
محاضرات مميزه جدا انصح باقي الاعضاء بها


----------



## anass81 (18 أبريل 2009)

أحمد عصام الدين قال:


> اخي انس
> المحاضرات فعلا تبع جامعه عين شمس
> انا بشتغل منها بقالي 4 سنين
> محاضرات مميزه جدا انصح باقي الاعضاء بها



بارك الله فيك على التوضيح 

المهم ان المحاضرات تكون مفيدة , وجزى الله خيرا من قام باعدادها


----------



## alaa eldin farag (21 أبريل 2009)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء
والطبيعي أن تكون المحاضرات المشار اليها من جامعة عين شمس
وللإقرار هندسة عين شمس أيامنا منذ أكثر من ثلالثون عام كنا بندرس أصول التصميم بالطريقتين 
( ul & w) وهذا في السنة الثانية وكانا نستطيع تصميم جميع النماذج للقطاعات الخرسانية وعلي العكس كان يبدا كورس الخرسانة بجامعة القاهرة بالسنة الثالثة وهذا كان يعطي قوة للطلاب بعين شمس عن أقرانهم بالكليات الأخري
ولا أعلم ما هو الحال هذة الأيام ولكم خالص تحياني وتمنياتي لكم جميعا بالتوفيق لما فية صالح الإسلام والمسلمين 
قولو أميــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن


----------



## حسام عمر (21 أبريل 2009)

شكرا على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## م احمد عيسي (21 أبريل 2009)

*مشكور*

السلام عليكم اخى الكريم anass81
ليا عند طلب ياريت تحققهولى وفقك الله كنت عايز محاضرات الخرسانه كامله لانى محتاجه جدا من اول بدايه الخرسانه الى اخرها من هذا الورق انا معايه مجموعه من ورق المحاضرات ده بس مش كامل فانا عايزه كامل من اول المحاضرات الى اخر محضرات البكالوريوس
وفقك الله دائما
اخوك م احمد عيسي


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (22 أبريل 2009)

م احمد عيسي قال:


> السلام عليكم اخى الكريم anass81
> ليا عند طلب ياريت تحققهولى وفقك الله كنت عايز محاضرات الخرسانه كامله لانى محتاجه جدا من اول بدايه الخرسانه الى اخرها من هذا الورق انا معايه مجموعه من ورق المحاضرات ده بس مش كامل فانا عايزه كامل من اول المحاضرات الى اخر محضرات البكالوريوس
> وفقك الله دائما
> اخوك م احمد عيسي


 
اليك رابط لجميع المحاضرات 
http://www.4shared.com/dir/6631571/680585ab/sharing.html
الموضوع الاصلي للمهندسه اسراء محفوظ جزاها الله كل خير


----------



## anass81 (22 أبريل 2009)

koftaaaa قال:


> لو سمحت انا عايز كمالة الورق الخاص بالخرسانة part 2 &3 عشان انا مش من القاهرة ممكن





م احمد عيسي قال:


> السلام عليكم اخى الكريم anass81
> ليا عند طلب ياريت تحققهولى وفقك الله كنت عايز محاضرات الخرسانه كامله لانى محتاجه جدا من اول بدايه الخرسانه الى اخرها من هذا الورق انا معايه مجموعه من ورق المحاضرات ده بس مش كامل فانا عايزه كامل من اول المحاضرات الى اخر محضرات البكالوريوس
> وفقك الله دائما
> اخوك م احمد عيسي





أحمد عصام الدين قال:


> اليك رابط لجميع المحاضرات
> http://www.4shared.com/dir/6631571/680585ab/sharing.html
> الموضوع الاصلي للمهندسه اسراء محفوظ جزاها الله كل خير



السلام عليكم

جزى الله المهندس احمد خيرا على وضع رابط المحاضرات , كما تم رفع الموضوع الاصلي للمهندسة اسراء محفوظ جزاها الله خيرا


----------



## محمد 977 (22 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير 
جزاك الله كل خير 
جزاك الله كل خير 
و لعل الإخوة الافاضل يتطرقون لموضوع الجيزان المتصالبة المعدنية و كل ما يخصها


----------



## سنفور شاطر (22 أبريل 2009)

اللهم اغفر له ولوالديه ما تقدم من ذنبهم وما تأخر...
وقهم عذاب* النار* وعذاب *القبر*...
وأدخلهم الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة


----------



## سردار عزالدين علي (5 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وشكرا


----------



## حياتي الهندسة (5 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز


----------



## مهندس/ على درويش (6 مايو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا على التوضيحات والمناقشات الطيبة


----------



## hassanaki (6 يونيو 2009)

ارجو التكرم منك يالارسال علي الميل ******************* لاني لم استطيع التحميل مع جزيل الشكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر

وضع البريد الالكتروني في المشاركة مخالف لشروط المنتدى

المشرف


----------



## الصحناوى (7 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله الجنه ووالديك وغفر لكم جميع الذنوب والخطايا


----------



## hassanaki (14 يونيو 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## al araby 82 (27 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## sreem (28 يناير 2010)

*"اللهم اغفر له ولوالديه ما تقدم من ذنبهم وما تأخر...
وقهم عذاب النار وعذاب القبر...
وأدخلهم الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة"*​


----------



## omar abdelsadek (28 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## qssder (14 يوليو 2010)

شكررررااااا جزيلا على المحاضرات القيمة


----------



## mhmdslmon (14 يوليو 2010)

"اللهم اغفر له ولوالديه ما تقدم من ذنبهم وما تأخر...
وقهم عذاب* النار* وعذاب *القبر*...
وأدخلهم الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة


----------



## socar (13 نوفمبر 2010)

:14:​


----------



## ben fouad (18 مارس 2011)

شكررررررراااااا جزيلا


----------



## mai gamal (23 مايو 2011)

*الف شكر يا هندسة و جزاك الله كل خير
احمد عاشور
*


----------



## شركه بناء (1 يونيو 2011)

ده كتاب الدكتور ايمن شاهين رئيس قسم مدنى بجامعه الفيوم


----------



## وليد بن حمد (27 سبتمبر 2011)

اخي لا استطيع ان ارد المعروف


----------



## عاشق السهر (28 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## جون فرج (3 فبراير 2012)

:76:


----------



## m m a (3 فبراير 2012)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (14 مارس 2012)

شكرا جزيلا على المحاضرات و الامثلة المفيدة


----------



## moody20010 (27 نوفمبر 2012)

ئي\ؤس سسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسءؤصسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسس


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (11 مارس 2013)

الاخ مودي 20010 ماذا تقصد بالضبط


----------

